# Quit smoking.. can't lose weight :/



## mike456 (Jan 17, 2011)

I quit smoking weed 23 days ago, and I heard metabolism gets slowed down... I am on the most perfect cutting diet i can possibly be on.. vegetables, complex carbs, fruits, protein, healthy fats, every 3-31/2 hours.. shit loads of water, and a multivitamin.. but I am stuck- I dropped about 15 pounds but I am stuck at 210 for the past 2-3 weeks. I noticed I haven't been shitting nearly as close to I used to, maybe once or twice every two days. and very minimial amounts of droppings. Is this an indicator that my metabolism is slowing down? I am also still in the gym lifting and training hard.. and I am doing a program called air alert.. which is a lower body plyometric based program.. Idk what to do, starting to get really frustrated, and thinking about going back to weed just to get my metabolism to speed up to lose the weight.


----------



## irish_2003 (Jan 17, 2011)

this might sound somewhat "smartass" but it's not meant to be......if you can't lose weight, then choose to gain!!!......what i mean by that is don't worry about losing and put on some muscle....the new added muscle will use up more calories than before and will then cause your body to become a fat burning furnace per se.......an example would be how many competitive bodybuilder, including myself, actually put on weight for the first few weeks of a competition diet plan.....then it seems to come off much quicker than if we just focused on cutting right away


----------



## mike456 (Jan 17, 2011)

hmmm interesting, I will wait to see some more opinions


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 18, 2011)

post up your complete diet


----------



## mike456 (Jan 18, 2011)

Tuna fish, mayo, tortilla, onions
egg beaters, tortilla, low fat turkey slices
85% lean beef, lettuce, tomato, on tortilla
moloukia(it is a green Egyptian vegetable that is made into a soup with soup from a boiled chicken.. with the fat tooken out after it refrigerates) with chicken

turkey

I switch it up, I always try to get a source of good fats (either olive oil or mayonaise or almonds) in every meal, and than i get a protein source (egg beater, tuna, chicken, steak a couple times) i make sure all the fat is tooken off the chicken or steak... i had fat free milk and bran cereal for a a good amount of meals.. all small portions. for other vegetables ive had had another egyptian vegetable called oless which kind of tastes like a potato, but on the package it has high fiber in nutritional facts). also I have a good amount of spinach

I also have been having quite a few footlongs from subway. I get light mayo, grilled chicken, let, tom, onion, spinach leaves, on 9 grain bread- I am hoping that is whole grain. I eat half the sub, than eat the other half 3 hours later.

Also I have had about 7 whey protein shakes (at most 1 a day) with raw oats thrown in the mix with water

I preferably try to get whole wheat wraps but lately it has been white flour. They are low in calories about 130 i think... 

Lots of water

Multivatimin every day starting a week ago, Fish oil pill a couple times


----------



## mike456 (Jan 18, 2011)

I smoked 2 blunts today broke the diet and completely pigged out..


----------



## Marat (Jan 18, 2011)

Plug your intake into fitday.com or FatSecret (app on smartphones) and come back with your macronutrients -- grams of fat, carbs, protein. Chances are, you are eating more calories than you think you are.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 18, 2011)

Wow.


----------



## mike456 (Jan 19, 2011)

Marat said:


> Plug your intake into fitday.com or FatSecret (app on smartphones) and come back with your macronutrients -- grams of fat, carbs, protein. Chances are, you are eating more calories than you think you are.



no way, I know what I am doing. Everything is on point.. It is the whole smoking thing I believe is throwing my body out of whack. I still haven't shit in a couple days even after pigging out and smoking last night. gona go to to the doctor...


----------



## mike456 (Jan 19, 2011)

fuck it, I am just going to eat like a monster, and keep working out. I would rather be big and fat, than trying to maintain muscle while barely losing fat.


----------



## goodgodimugly (Jan 21, 2011)

When I quit smoking I started eating like a pig.. You're just going to have to control your self.. Good luck


----------



## Built (Jan 21, 2011)

mike456 said:


> I quit smoking weed 23 days ago,
> and I heard metabolism gets slowed down...



 Really? I had not heard this.


mike456 said:


> I am on the most perfect cutting diet i can possibly be on.. vegetables, complex carbs, fruits, protein, healthy fats, every 3-31/2 hours.. .


This does NOT sound like a perfect cutting diet. Eating small meals every few hours can be MISERY while dieting. 

What calories and macros are you running?



mike456 said:


> shit loads of water, and a multivitamin.. but I am stuck- I dropped about 15 pounds but I am stuck at 210 for the past 2-3 weeks. I noticed I haven't been shitting nearly as close to I used to, maybe once or twice every two days. and very minimial amounts of droppings. Is this an indicator that my metabolism is slowing down? I am also still in the gym lifting and training hard.. and I am doing a program called air alert.. which is a lower body plyometric based program.. Idk what to do, starting to get really frustrated, and thinking about going back to weed just to get my metabolism to speed up to lose the weight.



Plyos for cutting? Really? Is that even safe? 

Are you doing any heavy lifting?


----------



## mike456 (Jan 21, 2011)

Built said:


> Really? I had not heard this.



Yes, it happened to me and than I did some research.



Built said:


> This does NOT sound like a perfect cutting diet. Eating small meals every few hours can be MISERY while dieting.



I am not sure I understand this.. so I shouldn't be eating every 3 to 3 1/2 hours?



Built said:


> What calories and macros are you running?



somewere around 2000-2500 calories, with about 125 grams protein, 70 carbs, and the rest healthy fats.





Built said:


> Plyos for cutting? Really? Is that even safe?



Yea its all without weights, basically all jumping exercises.. nothing to crazy. 



> Are you doing any heavy lifting?


Yes hitting the weights in the gym as usual

.


----------



## Built (Jan 21, 2011)

Most folks find they feel fuller if they eat fewer, but larger, meals while cutting, than smaller, frequent meals, but other than for comfort, it doesn't matter. 

125g protein's pretty damned low. Why so low?


----------



## mike456 (Jan 21, 2011)

I would rather eat fewer but larger meals, but I read here that you should eat small and frequent...
It is usually higher than that. I estimated.. but I try to aim for about 30 a meal and I usually have 5 meals


----------



## mike456 (Jan 21, 2011)

can you help me set up a better diet for cutting with fewer and larger meals?

I am 6foot3, about 210lbs, with a high bodyfat percentage.

I think it will be a lot easier for me if I only have to eat 3 large meals or whatever amount you reccomend..

I am 20 years old, my goal is to cut the fat as fast as possible, and also to get strong.. I am starting to care less about size.. I will think about that after I lose the fat.


----------



## mike456 (Jan 21, 2011)

I have eggs which only have 1 gram of saturated fat each.. the cartons says the chickens were fed vegetarian diets.

So I am thinking 2 eggs cooked in olive oil, with 2 slices of 10 grain arnold bread (80 cals each, 5 grams protein, and 4 grams fiber)- maybe add a fish oil pill- what do you think?

How many hours in between?

Chicken or some type of lean meat, with some type of green vegetables (all cooked in olive oil)- maybe 1 or 2 slices arnold bread.

how many hours in between?

And than just repeat something like meal 2..

Lots of water..


----------



## mike456 (Jan 21, 2011)

hey built, I read your read me. I think I would be solid at 176. As I am 210 right now.
So my macros need to be 176g protein, 88g fat, now how many carbs? And how many meals should I split this up in (I would like it to be a minimum amount of meals, because it takes a lot for me to feel full, and I don't like getting something to eat every 3 1/2 hours on routine). If you can please answer me these 2 questions I will be able to figure out what to eat, and I will post everything up with exact measurements. Thanks =)
Also I am going to drop my reps down to 5-8 as they were around 8-10.


----------



## Built (Jan 22, 2011)

Carbs are whatever your calories allow - and you can carb-cycle if you prefer - higher on the training days, lower on the rest days. Thanks for reading the `read me` 

You could try Martin Berkhan`s approach - read him on Intermittent fasting diet for fat loss, muscle gain and health. He recommends fasting 14-16 hours, and eating all your food within an 8-10-hour window. This allows for three nice, big meals eaten close enough apart that you get to feel FULL, at least for part of the day. 

Happy cutting.


----------



## Hubauer (Jan 22, 2011)

What's your lifting look like?

One time that I tried to cut, I started eating less and doing high reps and lots of jump squats and bodyweight stuff... basically I lost alot of strength and not much fat. Then I started a lifting program that is supposedly for bulking and I started losing fat! Gotta be pumping those irons bro


----------



## mike456 (Jan 22, 2011)

2288 (176x13)
704 protein 
792 fat
792 carbs
so 198g carbs, 176g protein, 88g fat.. that is what I got when I did the math. Look about right? Maybe trade some carbs for protein?
Thanks a lot built, I am excited to try out this new diet!
I am going to stick to the gym, and start lifting heavier (around 5-8 reps) 
That is going to be a shitload of food to eat in 3 meals! lol
So I will be eating 3 meals, with 3 hours 20 mins between each, and than fasting for 14 hours aftwerwards.


----------



## mike456 (Jan 22, 2011)

this is what each meals intake is going to look like based on my math
66 grams carbs a meal
58 grams protein a meal 
29 grams fat a meal
 what do you think?


----------



## mike456 (Jan 22, 2011)

meal #1
1 tbs olive oil- 13g fat
3 eggs- 18g protein, 12 g fat
4 slices arnold 10 grain bread- 64 grams carbs, 20g protein, 4 g fat (16 g fiber)
Comes out to 38g protein, 29g fat, 64g carbs

Couldn't quite get all the protein in there, I will try to get some extra protein in the next meal... damn i am full lol


----------



## mike456 (Jan 22, 2011)

meal 2: 3 1/2 inch square vegetable lasagna with light cheese
1 can tuna fish, with 1 tablespoon mayo... not sure of the macros on this meal


----------



## Built (Jan 22, 2011)

Hubauer said:


> What's your lifting look like?
> 
> One time that I tried to cut, I started eating less and doing high reps and lots of jump squats and bodyweight stuff... basically I lost alot of strength and not much fat. Then I started a lifting program that is supposedly for bulking and I started losing fat! Gotta be pumping those irons bro



^   



mike456 said:


> 2288 (176x13)
> 704 protein
> 792 fat
> 792 carbs
> ...



Sounds great. 

I'd cycle the carbs and calories. For example, this:

*Training days:*
2475 calories
250g protein
200g carb
75g fat
*
Rest days:*
2125 calories
200g protein
50g carb
125g fat

BUT - it's up to you. However you run your deficit is fine. 




mike456 said:


> this is what each meals intake is going to look like based on my math
> 66 grams carbs a meal
> 58 grams protein a meal
> 29 grams fat a meal
> what do you think?




I'd go huge on the protein for meal one, then spread the rest across the next two meals. You'll feel fuller. 

For instance, with 200g protein, 

Meal 1: 90g
Meal 2: 60g
Meal 3: 50ga


----------



## Built (Jan 22, 2011)

Knock back a sugar-free low-carb protein shake before the meal, with some fish oil capsules.

I take a shake before each meal, with 3-5 fish oil caps. Helps keep you fuller. (I take 10g fish oil daily)



mike456 said:


> meal #1
> 1 tbs olive oil- 13g fat
> 3 eggs- 18g protein, 12 g fat
> 4 slices arnold 10 grain bread- 64 grams carbs, 20g protein, 4 g fat (16 g fiber)
> ...



Doesn't it feel GOOD?


----------



## mike456 (Jan 23, 2011)

Built said:


> Knock back a sugar-free low-carb protein shake before the meal, with some fish oil capsules.
> 
> I take a shake before each meal, with 3-5 fish oil caps. Helps keep you fuller. (I take 10g fish oil daily)
> 
> ...



ehh it would feel good if the food tasted better.. force fed my self 2 cans of tuna, with 4 slices of arnold bread, 1 onion, and 1 tablespoon of mayo today for meal 1 today well the bowel movements are finally moving


----------



## Built (Jan 23, 2011)

You don't like the food you're eating, eat something else. How about steak and eggs?


----------

